# Adaptors for Old Tamron lenses...



## TarkaK9 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi all,

I've come across a whole range of old Tamron lenses and wondering where is the best place to get an adaptor ring for a Nikon mount (D5000); if it all possible and play around with them.  
Partial history - 
these are older Tamron  lenses (circa early 80s, late 70's) which originally were used on a Konica SLR.  Most of these lenses are attached to an adaptor for the Konica mount which I presume back in there day they were universal lenses which one just used the appropriate adaptor for your camera. Anyway, the glass are in great shape and I am curious to try them on my Nikon. There is a 500mm lens in the collection which I am really eager to try.

Any ideas and pointers in the right direction is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 1, 2010)

You need a Tamron Adaptall Mount...I think by the 1980's the name was Tamron Adaptall II, or version 2...not sure when they transitioned from the original Adaptall Mount to the Adaptall II variation.

I would think eBay, or some of the larger camera stores in the USA would have some Adaptall mounts for sale at reasonable prices. I used to own a Tamron 300/2.8 Adaptall-II mount lens...it was well-designed for its time.


----------



## Dwig (Aug 1, 2010)

Derrel said:


> You need a Tamron Adaptall Mount...I think by the 1980's the name was Tamron Adaptall II, or version 2...not sure when they transitioned from the original Adaptall Mount to the Adaptall II variation...



The change occured some time in the very late '60s or early '70s.

The Adaptall mounts had a screw on retaining system. The Adaptall II mounts are generally clearly marked as such and bayonet onto the back of the lens.


----------



## usayit (Aug 1, 2010)

I use this to keep track of mine

adaptall-2.org


Adaptall II is early 80s.


----------



## Dwig (Aug 2, 2010)

usayit said:


> I use this to keep track of mine
> 
> adaptall-2.org
> 
> ...



excellent link. I was apparently confusing the Adapt-all mounts with the earlier Adapt-a-matic mounts.


----------



## Early (Aug 3, 2010)

TarkaK9 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've come across a whole range of old Tamron lenses and wondering where is the best place to get an adaptor ring for a Nikon mount (D5000); if it all possible and play around with them.
> Partial history -
> ...


They are a dime a dozen on E-bay, and for the Nikon, you can either get them with a prong or without.  And, until you get the hang of it, just be careful how you mount the mount to the lens.  You can bend things out of whack.


----------

